# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Белорусы никак не выбьют из себя привычку хвататься за ремень

## Irina

*Белорусы никак не выбьют из себя привычку хвататься за ремень*

7 апреля 2010 
Елена СПАСЮК, Белорусские новости

Психологи утверждают, что воспитание с помощью зуботычин не приносит никакой пользы, а только ожесточает ребенка. При этом физическое насилие в отношении детей в белорусских семьях достаточно распространено.

Психологи из университета Мичигана в ходе масштабного межконтинентального исследования попытались выяснить, какие именно средства воздействия на ребенка приводят к наибольшей тревожности и агрессивности и есть ли существенная связь между выбранным методом воздействия и поведением ребенка.

Исследование проходило сразу в нескольких странах: Индии, Китае, Таиланде, Филиппинах, Италии и Кении. В нем приняли участие 292 матери с детьми от 8 до 12 лет.

Несмотря на принадлежность участников исследования к различным социальным и культурным группам, общая закономерность прослеживалась достаточно четко. Дети из семей, где чаще практиковались серьезные наказания - крики, порка или целенаправленное игнорирование ребенка, оказывались более тревожными и более склонными к агрессии. Конечно, здесь может идти речь и о том, что изначально агрессивный ребенок совершает более серьезные проступки, чем его спокойные сверстники, но сами исследователи склонны считать, что серьезные наказания в принципе неэффективны.

"Проявление любви и внимания к ребенку, - говорит профессор университета Мичигана Эндрю Гроган-Кэйлор, - оказываются более эффективны. Совместный досуг и общение с детьми дают больший вклад в благополучие семейных отношений, чем все попытки вбить в ребенка представление о дисциплине".

Насколько распространено физическое воздействие на ребенка в белорусских семьях?

Главный педиатр Минздрава Елена Неверо не однажды говорила о необходимости на законодательном уровне ввести ответственность родителей за сохранение здоровья детей по причине насилия в семьях. Кроме того, в Беларуси не редкость, когда детей шлепают даже публично: в обществе к этому относятся достаточно терпимо. Мало кто сделает замечание, а уж в милицию уж точно не обратятся.

Случается, что до органов охраны правопорядка информация о насилии над детьми все же доходит. Правда, чаще в случаях, когда речь идет уже о настоящих детских мучениях.

Так, в Барановичах в прошлом году было возбуждено уголовное дело по статье "истязание" в отношении 35-летнего рабочего одного из местных предприятий за избиение сына-первоклассника. По данным следствия, мужчина, находившийся в состоянии алкогольного опьянения, два часа подряд избивал руками и ногами семилетнего сына в собственной квартире. Таким образом он наказывал ребенка за провинность.

Уголовное дело было возбуждено также в отношении 38-летнего местного жителя Ивановского района, который в ходе возникшей ссоры в нетрезвом состоянии избил свою дочь, ученицу 9-го класса.

В ноябре 2008 года в Ивановском районе был осужден 26-летний неработающий житель деревни Старые Кленки. Суд признал его виновным в истязании десятилетней дочери своей сожительницы и в угрозе убийством, приговорив при этом к трем годам "химии". Угроза убийства заключалась в том, что отец семейства, требуя ухода из своего дома сотрудников милиции, которые прибыли по поводу семейного скандала, угрожал убийством трем своим детям. При этом мужчина держал на одной руке маленького ребенка, а в другой нож.

Случаются трагедии и в детских учреждениях. Так, в прошлом году в гомельском областном Доме ребенка по вине медсестры полуторагодовалая девочка скончалась от разрыва печени, ее сестру-близнеца, также с разрывом печени и внутренним кровотечением, удалось спасти. Медработник признана виновной в ненадлежащем исполнении должностных обязанностей, повлекших смерть ребенка, и в нанесении тяжких телесных повреждений заведомо малолетнему. Медсестра была наказана шестью годами лишения свободы.

Жестокость и агрессия - во многом проблема социальная, психологическая. Многие специалисты полагают, что изменить ситуацию в семьях с защитой их членов от насилия может закон о предотвращении домашнего насилия.

Психолог территориального центра социального обслуживания населения Первомайского района Минска, где работает Служба помощи гражданам, пострадавшим от насилия, Роман Крючков считает, что в Беларуси такой закон давно уже необходимо было принять: "Такие вещи, конечно, не делаются на раз-два. Тем не менее, если будет принят законодательный акт, будет активно формироваться общественное мнение неприятия насилия в отношении детей, увидим и результат. В качестве примера приведу то, как изменилась ситуация на дорогах. Еще 10 лет назад перейти улицу по нерегулируемому пешеходному переходу было невозможно. Теперь водители в этом смысле стали гораздо более законопослушны и пропускают пешеходов".

Роман Крючков считает, что в белорусских семьях воспитание физическим наказанием широко распространено, но со временем его применение становится менее распространенным: "Сейчас чаша весов в воспитании склоняется к восприятию маленького человека в качестве личности. Тем не менее, я сомневаюсь, что в скором времени у нас вообще перестанут бить детей. Слишком укоренилась в обществе доставшаяся со временем патриархального общества традиция в случае непослушания хвататься за ремень".

Психолог подчеркнул: результаты исследования университета Мичигана вполне могут быть применены и для характеристики влияния физического наказания на детей в Беларуси. Существует прямая взаимосвязь между тем, как воспитывали вас, и тем, как вы будете воспитывать своих детей.

"Это так называемая межпоколенная трансляция, - говорит Р. Крючков. - Каждое родительское действие порождает у ребенка стереотипы поведения в будущем. Не зря наши предки говорили, что "недалеко яблочко от яблоньки падает". 

Не стоит насилие приписывать каким-то личностным качествам, лучше обратить внимание на окружение, где вырос ребенок, и моделям поведения, которые там присутствовали. Психолог считает, что родители часто не понимают, что вызвало то или иное нежелательное поведения их детей. Срабатывают механизмы психологической защиты, и люди не задумываются, о том, что их били, они бьют своих детей, а значит, те будут делать то же самое. Формируется порочный круг, и родители, состарившись, удивляются, почему на них поднимают руку их дети и внуки.

"Есть альтернатива физическому наказанию, есть много способов добиться от ребенка хорошего поведения и сделать его своим союзником. Правда, все они связаны с трудом и усилиями, к чему готовы не все родители", - отметил Роман Крючков.

----------


## Sanych

Моему сыну повезло. Ни кто его не бил и не бьёт. Только поругать могут.

----------

